# New holland boomer leaking oil



## kcash1 (Oct 8, 2013)

2013 New Holland Boomer 35

Oil is coming from this plate when the tractor is running. The cotter pin was sitting in this plate just like this when I found it. The hole doesn’t appear to be threaded so I do t think I’m missing some kind of plug. Maybe this is where a mid pto would connect???


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is this on the side or directly underneath? Was there any sort of gasket material between the plate and tractor? I'd be checking your fluid levels straight up. Monday, I'd get in touch with your dealer and find out what goes in that hole if anything. Might be an actual drain but sure seems like there should at least be some sort of screen filter or something to at least keep the dirt out. Might be some sort of linkage went there with that tab welded to the back and the cotter. Hard to tell but the cotter pin looks painted black too? Kinda looks like a non factory paint job on the outside of the plate. It looks like you're getting dirt inside that area.


----------



## kcash1 (Oct 8, 2013)

I checked fluid levels and nothing is out of wack. Oil was maybe 3/8” below full on stick. I’m pretty sure it is engine oil as it’s much darker than my hydro fluid.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it directly behind the engine then?


----------



## kcash1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Did not appear to be any gasket material. Yes, the cotter pin is painted black where it was exposed. I bought this tractor New so that was done at the factory. This is directly underneath the tractor and looks like it might be where the trans meets the driveshaft or the PTO.


----------



## kcash1 (Oct 8, 2013)

At the same time that I noticed the oil leaking, I realized the tractor was overheating (I let the radiator screen get badly choked). 

I checked the front axle oil and it was very low. I topped it off. Put the plate back on and have been running it for a few hours with no leaks.

Maybe that was actually coolant that had just picked up a bunch of grease on its way to the underside? If so, it doesn’t explain the low gear lube in the front axle. For now, I’m going to run it and just keep an eye on things.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a drain hole to me. The cotter pin is probably there to keep the hole clear so it can drain. What does your service manual say?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You'd still think with the rotating machined parts in there that there should be some sort of filter there to prevent the entry of dust, water and crud. I've had my tractor in some deep water out in my pasture on the creek. In the close up you can already see pieces of foreign matter in there on the shaft.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy kcash1, welcome to the tractor forum.

That is a "weep" hole to indicate seal leakage. The intent of the cotter pin is to wiggle around and prevent mud or other debris from blocking the hole. If it is under the clutch housing, it would indicate leakage from either the rear main engine seal or the transmission input shaft seal. If it is further back, I don't know what this leak might indicate. You will need a service manual.

I would expect your 2013 Boomer to still be under warranty for this type problem?? Check with your dealership.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

*NEW HOLLAND OFFERS INDUSTRY-LEADING 5-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY ON BOOMER™ COMPACT TRACTORS*
_
_
May 17, 2011

New Holland, PA (May 17, 2011) - New Holland has announced it is now backing its compact tractors with an industry-leading 5-year Boomer Guard5 limited warranty on all www.newholland.com/na


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Do not procrastinate on this......warranty expiration is getting close.. Beware of the dealership making "petty" repairs until warranty expires. Keep records of when complaint was registered with them.


----------



## mrblanche (Aug 4, 2017)

And, if the problem is not completely fixed before the warranty expiration date, give the dealer a letter detailing any existing problems and uncompleted repairs before the warranty expiration date. The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act says they have to fix any problem that occurs before the end of the warranty, even if it takes the next 10 years to fix it properly.


----------



## Tugguy (May 29, 2014)

kcash1 said:


> I checked fluid levels and nothing is out of wack. Oil was maybe 3/8” below full on stick. I’m pretty sure it is engine oil as it’s much darker than my hydro fluid.


The cotter pin in the hole is an old school method to allow a case to breath but not allow contaminates in. If it is a gear case and its dark it may be getting oil from the crankcase somehow.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Drain hole, for oil leaks from trans or engine. With the engine going if the oil _runs_ out, #1 check your engine crankcase ventilation system for blockage. If the vent system is ok you have an engine seal leaking. If it just _drips_ out a small amount; a 1/4 teaspoon or less in an hour, idling, oh well, oil is cheap.


----------



## Joerandolph617 (Mar 6, 2020)

Was there a solution found for this? I have the same leak, just trying to figure out what to prepare myself for.


----------

